# September 15, 2018.. Sherwood Music Kitchener is doing Beatles "Abbey Road" tribute as a fundraiser



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The staff at Sherwood Music/Systems are donating their time as musicians to do a fundraiser for Parkinson's Disease.

*It will be a Beatles Tribute of all of the "Abbey Road" album







*

*Date: September 15, 2018
Location: Sherwood * Sherwood | Contact Us
*Time: 7:00 P.M.
Cost: $20.00/ticket.* Advance tickets are available now at Sherwood.

I am not affiliated ...I just want this to be a success.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hoping to see some local (and loco) GC members at this.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I might go.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump for a good cause. 

The kids from their "Rock School" will be opening.


----------

